# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  سؤال خاص للبنات

## الكرزه

*هاي صبايا*كيفكن//اريد اسالكم سؤال وتجاوبوا عليه بصراحة-                          السؤال//من فيكم تغطي وجهها اذا جلست امام الرجال-وليش- ومن فيكم ماتغطي وجهها-وليش                           *****************

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

اهلين الكرزة
واخبارنا تمام
بس سؤالك طلع الي الف استفهام عليه فوق راسي 
بس سؤالك احس انه فيه حلقه مفقودة
شلون من فينا تتغطى اذا جلست امام الرجال
مااعتقد انه في وحده منا ما تتغطى عن الرجال وخاصه لما يكون مش محرم لها
يعني يكون غريب   مع انه في هاليومين دارج فتح الغطاء حتى لو واحد مايقرب لها
لو واحد من الشارع وليش؟؟
الشرع والعرف والعاده والتقاليد كلهم يقولون كده واحنا تربينا على كده
اما من ماتتغطى عن الرجال ؟
اما انه يكون الوالد او اخوها او عمها او خالها او زوج امها
يعني المحللين لهم بانها تفتح وجها لهم
اما ليش ؟
مااعتقد انه في وحده بتجلس طول اليوم وهيا متغطيه من ابوها او اخوانها
وثانيه هذا بقيد حركتها وحركتهم داخل البيت
انا هذا الي فهمه من سؤالك  
اما اذا كان قصدك غير كده  فياريت توضحي اكثر
ويسلمو ع الطرح
دمعة الاحزان

----------


## حور الجنان

اتوقع اني فهمت قصدك 
انتي تقصدي اللي ماتتغطى عن اقاربها مثل اولاد الخال واولاد العم وغيرهم (( اتوقع هذا اللي تقصديه صح))

على العموم اني اتغطى عن الكل ماعدا المحلين علي ولافكرت يوم من الايام اني مااتغطى عنهم 
وهوه صحيح ان الوجه مو حرام بس في مجتمعنا هذا حرام لانه يسبب فتنة (( والفتنة اشد من القتل))


يسلموووو اختي الكرزة على موضوعك الحلووووو

----------


## الكرزه

نور عيني *دمعة الاحزان* كان قصدي الرجل غير المحرم ----------------------------------------------واتمنى اكون وضحت اكثر

----------


## الكرزه

***********حليت دنياتك حبيبتي***********

----------


## الكرزه

> ***********حليت دنياتك حبيبتي***********



حور الجنان :embarrest:

----------


## الكرزه

باروح انام نعسانة وبكرة انشالله يعطوني باقي البنات جوابهم اذا حبوا *********باي نشوفكم بكرة على خير اذا حية بكرة لاني احس نفسي بانهار من كثر المتابعة على المنتدى *

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

مشكوورة خيتو على الطرح الحلو
وانه وحده ما اغطي ويهي ابداً
لانه ما عندنا هذا الطبع

----------


## المظلومه

انا عن اولاد خيلاني واولاد عمومي ما اخطي وجهي عنهم
ما فيها شي
ومشكوره على السوال

----------


## زهور الامل

*مشكوووره خيوووه الكرزه*
*بصراحه انا ماغطي وجهي المهم اني لابسه لباس محتشم* 
*يعطيك العاااافيه* 
*      غـــــــــفران*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

هلا خيتووووووو

اني بصراحه اغطي وجهي

----------


## دمعة الم12

مشكوووره خيوووه الكرزه
والله يعطيك العافيه والكل مجتمع عاداته وتقاليده

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اني اغطي وجهي عن الكل 
بس ولاد خالي الصغااار والا اصغر مني بشوي

----------


## حزن العمر

سؤال جميل وضرب على الوتر الحساس
ذكرني بمواقف عدة ،، المهم اني وحدة ماأغطي وجهي
مو لأني مااحب اغطي وجهي لأن كل مجتمع له أمور تختلف
عن الثاني احنا عادي لو ماغطينا وجهنا والناس اعتادوا على
هذا الشي اني وحدة كنت اتمنى اغطي وجهي بس احسها صعبة
اشوي علي الحين لأن مامتعودة عليها خصوصا أني أقود السيارة
تكون صعبة وايد ،، وفي مواقف أتمنى فعلا
يكون وجهي فيها متغطي لكن أهم شي تكونين محتشمة وهذا الشي
يرجع الى تربية البنت في وسط مجتمعها يعني ،، وبيني وبينك اني
احس ان البنت لما تغطي وجهها يكون احسن واتمنى في يوم من الأيام
اني التزم بتغطية وجهي والله يوفق الجميع وتسلمين على طرح السؤال ،،

تحيتي العطرة لك
حزن العمر

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أنا أغطي وجهي لأن المجتمع اللي عايشين فيه يفرض علينا هالشيء وأنا بعد حابه هالشيء
وخصوصا انه شيء نادر جدا في ديرتي


سؤال لأختي حزن العمر ؟ ( قلتي أنج تسوقين سيارة ؟ صح؟ 
أنتي من أي بلد ؟ إذا حبيتي تجاوبي جاوبي ماحبيتي مو ضروري


سؤال لأختي توته بحرينيه ؟ أنا شفت في التلفزيزن بنات بحرينيات في أحدى القرىمغطين وجوههم ؟
مو كل البحرينيات يفتحون الوجه صح كلامي ؟ أفيديني بعد أذنج 

مثل الكويتين مو كلهم فاتحين الوجه مع إن هذا الشيء سائد عندهم

شكرا أختي كرزة

----------


## حزن العمر

أهلا خيتي عيون لاتنام
ايه اسوق سيارة صار لي يمكن
شهر يعني جديدة ههههههه ،،
خلني أقولك اختي اني في البداية لم
تجي على بالي السياقة ولاحتى اني ادرب
كنت رافضة السياقة بشكل تام بس الظروف
أجبرتني لأن أوقات محاضراتي 
في الجامعة متعبة جدا لذلك كان لابد
اتعلم حتى ارجع واروح براحتي 
وماأدري انتين من وين بس خلني 
افترض انك من السعودية ادري ان المراة اللي
تسوق ماتعجبكم واني حصلت لي تجربة
جرحتني وسببت لي مشاكل وألم لا زلت للحين
أعاني منه بسبب آراءكم حول تغطية الوجه والسياقة
،، انتو تعتبرون ان هذا عندنا انفتاح
بس هذا لا هو انفتاح ولا شيء العادات والتقاليد
في البحرين صارت عادي سياقة المرأة فيها وخصوصا
ادا كانت حاشمة نفسها ،، ثانيا خليني ارجع للموضوع
اني ما أغطي وجهي لأن فعلا بتكون علي صعبة واني
اسوق وثانيا في بنات وايد في الجامعة ويانا كان يغطون
وجهم بس الحين لا ، وبالعكس لي صديقة مازلت متمسكة بهذا الشيء
وترتدي البوشية وتحضر معانا من سكشن لسكشن ووجهها متغطي كامل
حتى الدكاترة يعلقون عليها ويتضحكون وهذا الشي مسبب لها إحراج
أني بصراحة متلزمة بالعباءة الزينبية وحاشمة نفسي في السياقة وفي كل مكان
وياما اعرف بنات متغطين وهم مافيهم فايدة وياما بنات مو متغطين وهم حاشمين
نفسهم أكثر واني اعرف بنات وايد على هالأشكال ،،

كلمات قلتها لشخص عزيز وراح اقولها لك بعد :
ماراح أطلق على مجتمكم أنه متخلف ولا راح أطلق على مجتمعنا
بإنه منفتح !! لأن الانفتاح ليس بالقيادة ولا تغطية الوجه ،، التخلف
الحقيقي في عدم استيعاب العقول لهذه الأمور وحديث الناس
حول من يعملها ،، وفي الاخير كل مجتمع له عادات وتقاليد 
فليس ذنبي بأني ولدت في مجتمع هكذا وليس ذنبك بأنك ولدت
في مجتمع ربما كان منغلق .

وشكري لصاحبة الموضوع ،، وأتمنى أخيتي
عيون لا تنام أن تتقبلي حروفي بصدر رحب
كما عهدتك دائما ،،

تحيتي العطرة لكم
حزن العمر

----------


## الأمل كله

اهلا بك اخيتي ..

انا ساكنه بالقطيف ومعروف عدنا او الاكثريه يتغطون

انا بالنسبه لي اتغطى عن اولاد خالي وولاد خالتي ولاد عمي وعمتي

مو معناه اني مااجلس معهم بلعكس عاادي 

اجلس معهم ونسوالف بس انا متغطيه يعني عااادي

اني متعوده اني متغطيه مو بسهوله بفتح وجهي

ولو فتحته وش بتكون نظره مجتمعنا

لاانا احنا من البدايه كذا فالشباب مااتعودو يشوفون بنات فاتحين وجهم الا على طول يطلعواا

لانه من الاساس عادتنا وتقاليدنا كذا

شوفوا ايران صحيح الحريم عدهم مايتغطون بس ولا مره شفت احد يتعيلف او يغازل 

اختي حزن العمر ،، كل مجتمع واله تقاليده مو معناه انتون متفتحين واحنا منغلقين لا بالعكس خيه

حلو التفتح بس بحدود وهم الانغلاق وبحدود

لازم يكون في حد فاصل بين الغلط والصح

ماافي فرق كلنا مسلمين 

بس احنا مجتمعنا مجتمع فتن والله يستر على الجميع

تقبلوا كلمااتي بقلب رحب

اختكم..الامل كله

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

> سؤال لأختي توته بحرينيه ؟ أنا شفت في التلفزيزن بنات بحرينيات في أحدى القرىمغطين وجوههم ؟
> مو كل البحرينيات يفتحون الوجه صح كلامي ؟ أفيديني بعد أذنج 
> 
> مثل الكويتين مو كلهم فاتحين الوجه مع إن هذا الشيء سائد عندهم
> 
> شكرا أختي كرزة



هلا خيتوو 
ايه فيه بنات يغطون ويهم عندنا بس قليل

----------


## الكرزه

*اختي توته بحرانيه/* اني اعرف ان المجتمع البحريني يختلف عن السعودي في لبس الحجاب منهم الي تلبس عبايه وحجاب ومنهم الي تلبس فقط الحجاب ومنهم فقط لبس محتشم *على العموم كلا له عاداته وتقاليده مشكوره على التجاوب

----------


## الكرزه

مشكورين اخواتي//المظلومه*غفران*دمعة الم 12*اسيرة الاحلام*بشاير*عيون لاتنام*على الرد وكل واحد له عاداته وتقاليده وصراحة اني اغطي وجهي

----------


## الكرزه

*حياتي حزن العمر//* كل مجتمع له عادات وتقاليد ومثل ماقلتي اهم شي تكون الوحده محتشمه وظابطه حالها**                                                                         حياتي الامل كله// رايك طلع نفس رائيي تسلمي**

----------


## حور الجنان

اختي الامل كله من قالش ان مافي احد يتعيلف ويتحرش في ايران 
اني من قبل كنت اقول كذا بس اللحين بعد مارحتهاا غيرت كلامي 180 درجة 
ماتوقعت كل هذا يطلع منهم بالصراحة في منهم مغازلجين واجد
اني هناك صرت اخاف اطلع لحالي حتى لوكان المكان اللي بروحهاا بابها لزق باب الفندق
وتحيااتي للجميع

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أهلا أختي حزن العمر 
نعم عزيزتي إفتراضك في محله فأنا من سكان السعودية بالمنطقة الشرقيه
واسفه على الموقف الذي حدث لكي
لا أدري لماذا تبادر إلى ذهني سابقا إنك بنت سعودية
فلما رأيت ردك بأنك ( تسوقين سيارة ) تفاجئت فقط لاغير
وبالعكس أنا لا أعارض كلامك أبدا ولا أعتبر هذا أنفتاح يسيء للبنت في بلدكم
وكما قلتي هذه العادات والاعراف والتقاليد
قبل أشهر كنت في محل سيتي مكس وكان هناك بحرينيات ولم أنظر إليهم بنظرة إحتقار لمجرد إنهم محجبات فلم يكن يضعن مساحيق التجميل للفت النظر كما تفعل الفتيات حاليا 
الان بدأت موجه فتح الوجه ( في المنطقة الشرقيه والغربية ) بحكم الاعمال التي تتطلب من الفتاة ذلك وخاصة المستشفيات وأيضا يتم فتح الوجه لأسباب شخصية كالأقتناع بذلك
إما في الرياض العاصمة فهناك الانغلاق التام لأني أنهيت دراستي الجامعية هناك ( طلعت أكبر منج  :toung:  )
ولاتنسين الصدقاااات بما أنج جديدة على السواقة ( الله يحفظك ويبعد عنك السوء)

تحياتي لك
أختك عيون لاتنام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

شكرا على الرد أختي توته بحرينيه
وأشكر مره ثانية صاحبة الموضوع كرزة

أختكم عيون لاتنام

----------


## حزن العمر

أختي الأمل كله ان شاءالله حياتك كلها أمل
أني ما اقصد هذا المعنى ان انتو منغلقين وان احنا
منفتحين لكن اني صادفني موقف مؤلم مع أشخاص
من السعودية كانوا يناقشوني وجها لوجه بهالأمر 
وكان النقاش بين عائلة بحرينية وعائلة سعودية و اني مااقدر ابوح
أكثر بسبب الخصوصية ونتج في النهاية اني اذكر لهم هذه
الكلمات التي قلتها في ردي السابق،، وأتمنى ماتفهمين كلامي خطأ ،
 وثانيا أختي وش تردين على أشخاص يتكلمون ويقولون
ان البنت اللي تسوق يعني لازم الشباب يغازلونها وماتعلمت السياقة الا لهذا الغرض 
وش تعتبرين هالكلام تخلف والله انغلاق والله شو ؟!!! 
انتين اتقولين تتكلمين مع اولاد خالش يعني من الأهل طيب وش رايك
في اشخاص يقولون لك انتي ماقعدتي مع اولاد خالك وكلمتيهم
الا في شي بينكم ؟!!! وش تعتبرين هذا الكلام تخلف
والله انغلاق والله شو ؟!!! أختي الكريمة اني ماحكمت على الأشخاص
كلهم بالانغلاق اني تكلمت عن موقف حدث لي وترك في نفسي
هذا الطابع ،، ولك ألف تحية ..

أختي العزيزة 
عيون لا تنام دائما يحدث بيننا حوار ونقاش يعجبني ،،
لااااا ماني بنت سعودية ههههههههه ،، ياخيتي
هناك فتيات محتشمات وهم اللي يفرضون احترامهم ويمنع
الشباب من مغازلتهم وفيه بنات هم يتعمدون هالحركات ويبون
أحد يغازلهم بوضعهم هالمكياج وحالاتهم حاله ،، 
هههههههه حلوة طلعتي اكبر مني طيب اني عمري الحين 19 يعني
بعدي ماخلصت جامعة باقي علي سنة وان شاءالله اخلص ،،
وشكرا على النصيحة فالصدقة يوميا تكفينا من أمور الشر واتمنى
الكل ياخذ بهالنصيحة المفيدة ،،

تحيتي العطرة لك
حزن العمر

----------


## عيون لاتنام

بالتوفيق أختي حزن العمر وعقبال التخرج والوظيفة 
أنا عمر ي 24 سنة وخلصت دراستي من 3 سنوات 
وياليت ارجع لعمرج كان غيرت اشياء واااايد بحياتي :rolleyes:  
وبالنسبة لتغطية الوجه صحيح انا اتغطى عن الغرب بره
لكن مع أقاربي مو كلهم ( تقريبا أولاد عمي وأولاد خالاتي ثلاث ارباعهم ما اغطي وجهي عنهم :toung:   لأنهم من سني أو أكبر مني بشوي وكنا نلعب مع بعض ونسولف واحنا صغار) والباقي لأنهم كبار في السن ومااشوفهم إلا نادرا اتغطى عنهم 


تحياتي للجميع
أختكم عيون لاتنام :rolleyes:

----------


## حزن العمر

فتحنا هالصفحة تعارف ههههههه لكن وش انسوي لو في
خاصية الرسائل كنا تعارفنا على بعض ،، والله يوفقك
ان شاءالله والعمر كله  ،، يعني كل بيت يختلف عن الثاني 
رغم انكم في ديره وحده اعرف ناس الحديث مع الأقارب
اولاد الخاله والخال والعمه والعم معدوم بينهم يعني لا يجوز 
مثلا اني مااتحدث الا بامور مختصرة بسبب عدم التعود
صدق لما اشوفهم اتذكر يوم احنا صغار ونلعب وايام
وذكريات لكن بعد كبرنا واستحينا ههههههههههه
وبالجامعة معاي ولد عمتي ومن اشوفني يسلم علي
بس اني ماارد السلام وارجع البيت معصبة اقول لأمي
قولي ليه لا يسلم علي وش بقولون الناس معنى مسكين مايوقف
وياي بس وهو طايف بس بعد احسها مو عدله واحراج لي والمسكين
ادا اشوفه يقولي لاويه ماتسلمين علي ؟!!! اقول ليه لا تسلم علي
في الجامعة مو عدلة وش بقولون الناس هههههههه ،،

وأضيف تعقيب بسيط بأني من المؤيدين جدا جدا
إلى تغطية الوجه خصوصا في هذا الزمان واتمنى
بشدة لو اني اغطي وجهي لأن أحس راح اكون
مرتاحة اكثر من الآن لكن ظروف التعليم والحياة
صعبة ،،

تحياتي لصاحبة الموضوع على طرحها هذا
السؤال الهادف ،، <<< وأدري هدرت وايد
بس وش اسوي احب الهدرة والسوالف هههههههه

تحيتي العطرة لك
حزن العمر

----------


## عيون لاتنام

بالتوفيق أختي العزيزة حزن العمر
وسالفة ولد عمتج ضحكتني وايد  :bigsmile:  ( مسكين) :rolleyes:  
وأعتذر لصاحبة الموضوع كرزة على الهذره الزاااايدة  :embarrest:

----------


## سبايــspicyــسي

اني اتغطى

----------


## الكرزه

*عيون لاتنام//عادي اهدري الي تبيه-وانشالله عيونك تقدر تنام----------------------------------حزن العمر//هم بعد عادي اهدري شبعتك-وانشالله تفرحي طول عمرك---------------------------سبايسي//تسلمي على الرد-ومنوره--------------------------------------------------------***الكرزه****

----------


## ملكة سبأ

في البداية أشكرك أختي الكريمة  الكرزه على طرحك هذا 
وأقول للأخت حزن العمر كلماتك جميلة تنم عن شخصية ذات فكر واعي وناضج
واسمحي لي أختي الكريمة لي تعليق على بعض كلمات
ادري ان المراة اللي
تسوق ماتعجبكم واني حصلت لي تجربة
جرحتني وسببت لي مشاكل وألم لا زلت للحين
أعاني منه بسبب آراءكم حول تغطية الوجه والسياقة
،، انتو تعتبرون ان هذا عندنا انفتاح
من اللي قال لك ان المرأة اللي تسوق ماتعجبنا ؟ 
في كل بلاد العالم المرأة تقود السيارة فقط في بلادنا المجتمع مازال غير مهيئ 
لهذا التغيير وأنا واحدة من النساء اتمنى أن يأتي اليوم الذي اقود فيه سيارة 
وأنا أتعلم وإتفقطت أو بالأصح طرحت على زوجي فكرة أن أستخرج رخصة قيادة  من البحرين ولم يمانع 
اود ان اقود السيارة مش فشخرة أودوارة في الشوارع مثل أكثر الشباب 
لسبب واحد  تم على كل أسرة ضروف تظطر أويلزم فيها وجود رجل لقيادة السيارة كا مرض طفل مفاجئ  او مُسن او اي ظرف طارئ و ، وإن لم يوجد رجل هذه الظروف هل تتوقف الحياة فإذا كانت المرأة تقود السيارة ستقوم بما يلزم وهي بكامل حجابها وحشمتها . 
وإذا سمحتي لي  ماهو الموقف الذي حصل لك ومازلتي تعانين آلامه لللآن ؟؟؟
أعود للموضوع الأساسي وهو غطاء الوجه 
بالنسبة لي ألبس نقاب وعندنا في العيلة نتغطى من قرايبنا عيال عمنا وعيال خوالنا  بس عيلة زوجي  عندهم عادي عيال العم والعمة والخال مايتغطون منهم .
أنا ألبس نقاب في البلد بس لمى أسافر أبقى بنفس لبسي يعني العباية والحجاب بدون النقاب 
هذا وعذرا لإطالتي في الحديث وأجدد شكري للأخت الكرزه

----------


## حزن العمر

أهلا أختي ملكة سبأ
وشكرا على الإطراء الجميل ،،
اختي العزيزة هناك أشخاص يعارضون
السياقة وفي ناس عادي مثلك يعتبرون
السياقة شيء مفيد للظروف الطارئة أني اوافقك
الراي بس اختي لما دار النقاش بين هذي الفئة
اللي تعارض امر السياقة يقولون ان البنات السعوديات
مو محتاجين شي والرجال يقومون بكل الاعمال الي يحتاجونها
النساء وان البنت اللي تسوق ماتعجبهم وان هي ماتعلمت السياقة
الا عشان امر لمغازل وهالكلام ... اني تقبلت كلامهم بصدر رحب
رغم انهم طعنوا فيني واحرجوني قدام اهلي إضافة
رغم ان موضوعنا اساسا ماكان عن السياقة كان عن امر ثاني ،،
بل أجبتهم وقلت لهم هذي قناعات خاصة فيني اني مااقدر اتخلى عنها
وادا افترضنا تخليت عنها هل بمقدوري اواصل مع عائلة ترفضني ومع انسان يعارض قناعاتي
وخايف من مواجهة مجتمعه بسبب وجهي مفتوح واتعلم سياقة اني اعتبر هذا انغلاق وان السياقة
وفتح الوجه ماهو ابدا بانفتاح في البحرين ،
وكل مجتمع في ناس يوافقون شيء وفي ناس يعارضون شيء
مثلا انتي تقبلتي فكرة السياقة وحابة تتعلمين رغم انك بالسعودية 
وصديقتي من البحرين ترفض امر السياقة بشكل نهائي وتعتبره غلط
المشكله موفي المجمتع نفسه المشكلة في الناس ومدى تقبلهم للأمر
المجتمع ماصنع نفسه بنفسه المجتمع يتكون من الناس هم اللي يتحكموا 
فيه وهم اللي فرضوا عليه امور وساروا عليها بدون تفكير هل ادا كانت مفيدة ام سلبيه ،، 
واعذريني أخيتي الموقف صعب جدا ان أذكره بسبب الخصوصية وأمر جدا مو سهل 
فأتمنى ان تعفيني من ذكره ،،

ولك خالص تحياتي 
حزن العمر

----------


## حنونة صغيرة

اني ما اغطي وجهي

----------


## .:RUBY G!RL:.

مشكوووووووووووورة أختي الكرزة

أنا ما أغطي وجهي

----------


## المميزة

أنا ما اغطي وجهي عن اولاد عمي وخالي بس اغطيه عن الغرب

----------


## الأمل البعيد

> مشكوورة خيتو على الطرح الحلو
> 
> وانه وحده ما اغطي ويهي ابداً
> لانه ما عندنا هذا الطبع



تحيااااااتي

----------


## همسه

بصراحه انا أغطي وجهي
انا احس اني أميره اذا غطيت وجهي يمكن تستغربوا من هالشعور 
بس صدق الكل يحترمني بشكل كبير الكل ينفذ طلباتي 
حتى الأغرباء يبدوني كبل اللي مايتغطوا 
 احس بحساس رهييييييييييييييب ماقدر اوصفه 
يكفي ان تكون قدوتنا الزهراء حتى نمتثل لتعاليمها
أستند في كلامي الي سيدة نساء العالمين
بالمعنى مو نصا
(( خيرا للمرأه أن لاترى رجلا ولا رجلا يراها))

----------


## دمـــعـــة ألـم

امممممممم لا مااغطي وجهي 

حتى اذا اطلع مااغطي وجهي بس علي العباة وية الشيلة بشكل محترم وغير ملفت مثل بعض من الفتيات 
جلابية مو عباية 

تحياتي

----------


## دمـــعـــة ألـم

امممممممم لا مااغطي وجهي 

حتى اذا اطلع مااغطي وجهي بس علي العباة وية الشيلة بشكل محترم وغير ملفت مثل بعض من الفتيات 
جلابية مو عباية 

تحياتي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

موضوع مثير للجدل فعلا" ياكرزتنا العزيزة..
احنا عندنا في الديرة الرجل الي مو محرم
لازم نغطي وجهنا عنه.. :wink: 
والي  محرم مانتغطى عنه.. :embarrest: 
 وصراحة انا من الناس الي ماتعرف 
تفتش وجها صراحة :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا اغطي وجهي
بس اهو لانه عاده والوجه مو حرام في بعض مناطق السعوديه الحجاب يكفي
تحياتي ويسلموو كروزه على الموضوع الحلو
ريووش

----------


## الكرزه

*مشكورين حبايبي على مروركم اللطيف*
*مع تحيات:الكرزه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اني اغطي وجهي ليش مااغطيه اكيد ولازم ..

ماله داعي افتح وجهي لغير المحلين ليي يعمي اقاربي اتغطى منهم ..

مشكورة كروزة ..

----------


## طيبه الروح

اني اغطي وجهي عن الكل 

حتي اخواني زوجي اتغطى عنهم
بس الي اصغر مني لا ما تغطى عنهم
يعني احنا عندنا في البحرين انتي شنو تبي سويه يعني 
مو اجباري بس هذي رغبة زوجي اني اتغطى 

تحياتي طيبه الروح

----------


## أُخرىْ

انا اكيد أتغطى عن كـــــــــــــل اللي يقربون لي..
عاداتنا في العائله كذا..
مع ان اوقات أتضايق ادا جلست مع اهلي وكنت انا الوحيده اللي مااقدر اتحرك بحريه لاني متغطيه
ومره من المرات
قررت اني افتح وجهي على اللي اصغر مني او اللي بسني..بس ماقدرت حسيت اني باسوي شي غلط لو فتحت وجهي..
موضوع صراحه حلو
شكرا" للطرح
ودمتِ بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## الكرزه

الكرزه;*مشكورين حبايبي على مروركم اللطيف*

*مع تحيات:الكرزه*

----------

